

Compilation kills - druish
http://typist.cc/blog/compilation-kills/

======
androck1
Very true. I think this also extends to running (non-unit) tests and
deploying: doing them often is a hallmark of good development, but running
them even on a somewhat frequent basis is a huge time sink. Definitely a tough
trade-off.

------
joelcous
Great article Charlie. Let me know if you actually set up the experiment. I
would love to hear the results.

